# Halo HID Projector Headlights Kit for Jetta MKV



## porsche6714 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello, Ive been looking to upgrade the halogen headlights in my mkv jetta without dropping $1500 on the oem kit. I know it is the best choice out there and everyone seems to recommend going with it but spending that kinda cash for headlights just isnt a realistic option for me. So i was looking at some aftermarket kits and came across this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...item=
Im sure its not the highest quality of stuff but it doesnt look too bad for the price. Im just looking for something economical that looks half way decent and is reliable. Any pointers or suggestions about purchasing HID kits similar to the one i posted?
Much appreciated


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Halo HID Projector Headlights Kit for Jetta MKV (porsche6714)*

Trust me man, we've all been through that ebay stage, and then we all get to the point where we realize it's cheap crap. The following might seem expensive at first, but think about the fact that it is better quality (the actual bulbs inside my ebay unit rattled whenever I went over a bump), it looks OEM, and it LOOKS like it cost $1500 (because looks are what this is all about, right?







)
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S6476/
I think the HID/HID-look (posted above) look sick on a Jetta, the ebay stuff looks cheap and will start to piss you off after a while.


----------

